# $199 Product Lifetime Transfer possible from dead unit to new Bolt?



## elenaran (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a Series 3 w/ Product Lifetime that has recently died. Does anyone know if it's possible to transfer the PLS from a broken Series 3 to a new Bolt for the $199 fee?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Not likely. All you can do is call and see what they will offer you. They might offer a deal on a refurbed Roamio or Roamio Plus with lifetime. All of which would be a pretty good upgrade from a Series 3.


----------

